# 225 Amp Breaker in a 200 Amp panel



## Absolutetruthz

Hey guys, this may seem like a dumb question, but Im going to ask anyway. Can you put a 225 Amp breaker in a 200amp rated panel? I ask cause I ran into this the other day. the service had a 225 Amp breaker in a home (120/240 single phase). As far as I know there is no panel rating between 200 and 400amps. Am I wrong? I am new at doing residential work. Thanks.


----------



## itsunclebill

The answer if it's a main breaker is no. If it's a branch circuit breaker, yes.

But, I suspect you really meant to ask something else. There are 225 AMP rated resi panels with 225 AMP busses and main breakers and I suspect this is what you saw.


----------



## Absolutetruthz

itsunclebill said:


> The answer if it's a main breaker is no. If it's a branch circuit breaker, yes.
> 
> But, I suspect you really meant to ask something else. There are 225 AMP rated resi panels with 225 AMP busses and main breakers and I suspect this is what you saw.


 
Yes, this is what I saw. I didnt know there was such a thing as a 225 Amp residential panel. Thanks.


----------



## french connection!!

I've seen a 200 amps square D main distribution with a 200 amps main disconnect and above it , from the meter socket also , another slot for a 50 amps '' max '' 2 poles breaker !


----------



## Bkessler

I know for sure some 100 amp panels say the bus is rated at 125.


----------



## rbj

Absolutetruthz said:


> Yes, this is what I saw. I didnt know there was such a thing as a 225 Amp residential panel. Thanks.


If I remember, the difference between a 40 slot and 42 slot is 200 and 225 rated equipment. Check SQ D on this, and the difference shows up for HO(200) vs. QO (225). The breakers are rated higher for the QO commercial applications to match. rbj


----------

